# Road Mt. Tam today with no cars



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

*Rode Mt. Tam today with no cars*

The fire hazard level was very high today so Mt. Tam was open to bikes and closed to vehicles with engines.

They close the gates and even though the sign says: 'Park Closed', what they actually mean is: 'Bikes Are Welcome'.

We got smiles, waves, and polite conversation from the rangers.

Saw about two dozen other riders while we were there.

This could continue seeing as how there is more dry weather predicted for Saturday.


----------

